

Study: Amazon's Ad Business Is Bigger Than Twitter's - coolsank
http://mashable.com/2013/06/04/amazon-ad-business-study/

======
gcb0
I tried to find ads in Amazon... And found none. I get nothing. Only the
"(not)similar products on other websites" which is a total miss most of the
time. I doubt this is what the article is referring.

~~~
avalaunch
Do a search for the word "sponsored" on most any pages. There are almost
always sponsored links and sometimes sponsored products as well.

~~~
__alexs
Can't find any at all on Amazon.co.uk. Pics or it didn't happen?

------
samstave
I would hope so - I've never purchased a thing off twitter...

~~~
gcb0
You probably never bought anything out of an banner, and that's what the
article is taking about.

